
The 1936 Spotlight Golf Machine - satori99
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-12-29/tasmanian-golf-museum-claims-world-oldest-electronic-computer/10671576
======
sandworm101
Wow. Not turing complete, but definitely a computation device imho. It
measures and compiles data automatically, then exports that to a visual
display. And it uses electricity. That sounds like a computer to me. If not,
this is at least an arcade machine/simulator. We would have to say then that
the electronic arcade machine predates the first "computer".

------
cr0sh
This is the museum mentioned:

[http://www.ausgolfmuseum.com/media/](http://www.ausgolfmuseum.com/media/)

You can find more pictures and a writeup on the machine there - it's a very
interesting system, certainly!

